# Meta 55 Lagersatz



## OltaBanolta (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo!

Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch weiß, was für Lager ich für das Meta 55 (Bj. 2009) benötige?


----------



## DocThrasher (7. Juli 2015)

Sers,

schau mal:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Commencal-Fr...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item2596d439a5

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Commencal-ME...76?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a4cb4dc1c

Oder bei Commencal direkt ... hatte im alten Meta die aus England eingebaut ... Top Teile ... kannste eigentlich nix verkehrt mit machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

